# tivo series 1 HDD size maximum ?



## ccrobins (Oct 31, 2005)

i am wanting to upgrade my 12ogb tivo series 1 - i was under the impression last upgrade that i could not put in a disk larger than 120gb or if i did it would only see 120gb. This is obviously not the case as i have seen tivo's advertised with 400gb.

when i image up a new disk say 200gb do i need to do anything different to enable tivo to see the full 200gb ?

please help as i think i am going mad


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

Yeah you need an LBA48 aware CD. And then you run copykern

I think these are the instructions I used http://www.steveconrad.co.uk/tivo/upgrade3.html


----------



## bradleyem (May 23, 2002)

I've got 500GB running with the LBA48 kernal. I'm not sure what the size limit will be (there will be one), but I suspect it's a very large number.


----------



## aerialplug (Oct 20, 2000)

Be aware that if you're intending to upgrade to a seriously larger size, you'll probably need a cachecard with 512Mb memory. As I only run with 128Gb (and am happy with that) I don't know when this is needed but I was told that anything greater that 130GBis really should have the cachecard installed.

Can anyone else comment more authoratatively on this?


----------



## bradleyem (May 23, 2002)

Well my first upgrade was to 240GB with no cachecard, and sometimes Tivo went really slow (I tend to keep mine full). Usable on the whole, but looking at programme info from Now playing sometimes took an age.

When one of the drives went kaput (yes, it was a Maxtor) I upgraded to 500GB plus Cachecard, and now it is significantly faster (pretty much as empty) - although occasionally it does slow down. 

I think it comes down to how serious you are - if you can afford a large disk (several hundred GB anyway) then the additional expense of a cachecard is well worth it.


----------



## bradleyem (May 23, 2002)

bradleyem said:


> I suspect it's a very large number.


Answered my own question - 128 PetaBytes which is 2^50 bytes

Which is, I think about 128,000 Terabytes. (multiplication by 1000 here)

or 3200 million regular TiVos.


----------



## aerialplug (Oct 20, 2000)

I read somewhere that even though the TiVo functions correctly all be it slowly with larger disk sizes, there's a cut off point where the GSOD application fails to work if the drive is more than a certain size, rendering the TiVo in an unuseable state.

Touch wood, I've never seen GSOD apart from when I downloaded the raw image used by TiVo to create the GSOD screen.


----------



## jeremy Parsons (Jan 6, 2002)

When my old 2 x 120Gb Maxtor system gave up the ghost just before the disk complete died I got the GSOD and tivo recoved itself for a while enough time get a new set of 2 x 200Gb disks and build a bigger tivo , at around £100 for the pair I couldn't grumble , also the maxtors had lasted 3.5 years , I supposed I could have RMA'ed them but I needed the extra capacity. I too have the 512MB Cacecard , with with my 240GB tivo (pre cachecard) when the Now showing was full it was impossibly slow at times , now it gest a bit slow when I have over 200 items on the list but then again its way way beyond its origional design limits goes to show how fatastic it was when built. Also the Cachecard is probably the 2nd best invention for tivo UK (the first being soft padding)


----------



## thechachman (Nov 28, 2004)

aerialplug said:


> I read somewhere that even though the TiVo functions correctly all be it slowly with larger disk sizes, there's a cut off point where the GSOD application fails to work if the drive is more than a certain size, rendering the TiVo in an unuseable state.


 It is avoidable starting from scratch if you increase the swap space when upgrading. By default a 127mb swap is generated, rule-of-thumb is 1mb swap for every 2gb drive space, so above 240gb total drivespace you need to add a parameter when setting them up.

If however when upgrading if your 'A' drive did not have a big swap created initially, adding a large 'B' drive to go above ~250gb is potentially disastrous in the rare event that ...


----------

